# CPC-A  Looking for a job in Philadelphia, PA



## adg425@comcast.net (Mar 30, 2010)

CPC-A   Seeking full-time employment in the Philadelphia, PA area

Looking for someone who is willing to teach me their way of doing things as a medical biller & coder.  I am a very conscientious and hard worker who is very anxious to get started in my new career.

                                                                          Angelo Grasso


----------



## gfrancis (Apr 1, 2010)

Hi Angela,

I too live in Philadelphia, PA. What I did was searched on Google Maps, under keywords "medical billing" include the quotation marks when searching. I came up with Burnett Billing and Consultant Services, who is located on Torresdale Ave in Philadelphia. They have many clients in the Philadelphia area. I would suggest giving them a try, and good luck.


----------



## adg425@comcast.net (Apr 12, 2010)

*thanks*



gfrancis said:


> Hi Angela,
> 
> I too live in Philadelphia, PA. What I did was searched on Google Maps, under keywords "medical billing" include the quotation marks when searching. I came up with Burnett Billing and Consultant Services, who is located on Torresdale Ave in Philadelphia. They have many clients in the Philadelphia area. I would suggest giving them a try, and good luck.



Thank you for the much needed information, cause I am going out of my mind trying to find a job.  I will definitely contact them.

                                                                      Thank You,
                                                                      Angelo Grasso


----------

